# Wie bekomme ich die volle Internetleistung?



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Hey leute, seit einem jahr reg ich mich nun schon über mein internet auf...
Es ist so verhältnismäßig langsam!
Wir haben eine 16.000 Dsl leitung
Ich habe mal einen Speedtest bei meinem Vater unten im büro gemacht und er hat einen 16 mbit/s download, was ja die volle downloadbreite ist(WILL ICH AUCH )
Bei mir kommen jedoch nur Maximal 1bit/sDownload an
Ich bin über Dlan verbunden... hatte auch schon einen Wlan stick
Wir haben übrigens einen Fritz! Router
Über lan kabel habe ich auch nur 1 mbit/s empfangen
Über meine xbox emgpfange ich ebenfalls nur 1mb downhaold maximal
Könntet ihr mir tipps geben wie ich wenigstens an die 10 mbit/s download rankomme?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Sicher das du richtig misst? 

16.000er Leitung entsprechen 16 Mbit/s und nicht 16 mb!!
16 Mbit/s entsprechen dann 2 Mb/s!

(Unterschied zwischen Bit und Byte!)

Kommen bei dir genau 1 MB/s heraus oder eben 1,4...1,5...16 mb/s? Weil das wären ganz normale Geschwindigkeiten für eine 16K Leitung. 

Was für ein Ergebnis kommt bei dir denn hier heraus?
Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## nudelhaus (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

um an 10mb/s zu kommen, brauchst du eine ~120 000´er leitung. 

deine geschwindigkeit ist oki.


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Sry mit Mb, Mbit und mbyte kenn ich mich nicht aus aber mit 16 .000 leitung und 16 mbit/s (bei meim vater) könnt ihr mir folgen oder?
Habs bearbeitet^^


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Da kann der Speedtest auch ganz anders eingestellt gewesen sein. 
Man kann bei den Meisten entschieden ob das Ergebenis nu in bits oder bytes angezeigt werden soll.

Ich denke da wird wohl eher der Schuh drücken.


----------



## xActionx (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*



nudelhaus schrieb:


> um an 10mb/s zu kommen, brauchst du eine ~120 000´er leitung.
> 
> deine geschwindigkeit ist oki.



ne 120 000er für 10mb  ??? 

Scheint als hätte jemand Schwierigkeiten mit der Umrechnung  

für 10mb/s brauch man ne theoretische 80.000er


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Kommt darauf an, was für ein Dlan du hast. Habe das alte Devolo Dlan Duo.... Aber selbst da kommen 7mbit/s durch. Hängt aber auch von der Qualität des Stromnetzes in euerem Haus ab


----------



## Chinaquads (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Du bist über D-Lan verbunden ? Kommt auf die Leitungen im Hause an, das kann schonmal sehr sehr langsam sein, vorallem wenn man nicht am gleichen Aussenleiter hängt.

Verbinde doch deinen Rechner mal direkt mit dem Router über Lan und teste noch einmal. Ich vermute mal, das die D-Lan Adapter für die Tonne sind.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*



xActionx schrieb:


> ne 120 000er für 10mb  ???
> 
> Scheint als hätte jemand Schwierigkeiten mit der Umrechnung
> 
> für 10mb/s brauch man ne theoretische 80.000er



Sei doch nicht so streng. Jeder weiß doch, das man so oder so meist noch was abziehen kann. 
Meine 6,25 mb/s erreiche ich schließlich auch nicht komplett. ^^


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Wie gesagt hatte ihn schon über lan verbunden und da waren es auch nur 1mbit/s download


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Mach doch mal nen pic vom speedtest.


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Wir haben dieses Dlan set hier : AV500-300Mbps-WLAN-Powerline-Extender Triple KIT TL-WPA4220T KIT - Willkommen bei TP-LINK


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Hmmm... Dann musst du mal im Gerätemanager in den Eigenschaften deines Lan Adapters nachschauen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Am Ende ist im Speedtest bloß die Ergebnisdarstellung umgestellt. Wer weiß. 
Schmeiß mal den Treiber deines Lan Adapters runter und installiere ihn neu.


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ji3xd8gw885is43/Unbenannt.png?dl=0         Hier der test, diesmal sinds sogar ~3.000 kbit :O ertaunlich viel

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x0vhqv9b6p61xwu/hhh.png?dl=0


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Nimm mal den hier:
Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Denn den du nutzt kann man meist in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Ja aber da ich den bei meinem vater am rechner und bei mir angewende hab dürft das nicht  schlimm sein hatte ja die gleichen Speedtest einstellungen ich habe diese 3.000 kbit/s und er hatte 16.000 kbit/s


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Dieser speedtest schluckt aber häufiger abstruse Ergebnis heraus.
Bei mir zeigt er z.B. gerade bloß 21.000 kbit/s und ich hab ne 50K Leitung. 

Nimm mal kurz den anderen. Dann werden wir doch genauer wissen, was nu ist.


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results Hier, bin aber schon am packen! Ich ziehe jetzt zu dir und deiner 50k Leitung!!!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

OK. Also echt nur so wenig.
Ist ca. ne 2000er Leitung die da bei dir oben ankommt.

(hier mal mein Ergebnis: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results)


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich die VOLLE Internetleistung?*

ja Tipps warum das vlt so ist oder wie man das beheben könnte?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

Wie die anderen bereits schon sagten direkt per lan Kabel (was du glaube ich aber schon getan hattest) Ansonsten deinen Netzwerk Adapter mal durchsch checken.
Event. mal eine andere Netzwerkkarte besorgen und darunter mal anstecken. 
(gibt´s bereits für unter 10 €)


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Ja aber bei meiner xbox one kommt genau so wenig an:/  Und was ist ein netzwerk adapter? (Bin sehr unwissend)


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Im Endeffekt der deine Netzwerkkarte egal ob integriert oder als Steckkarte


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Ja also wir haben eine Stromleitungs-netzwerkadapter(dlan) Und ihr meint es könnte nur daran hängen?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Du verstehst mich falsch... Der netzwerkadapter ist im grunde genommen das Bauteil das den Lan-Anschluss deines PCs onder deiner Xbox mit dem Prozessor/restlichem System verbindet


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Okay ich weiß aber immernoch nicht genau was ich machen soll weil die karte allein doch wirklich nicht daran schuld sein kann dass ich nur 1/16 an downloadspeed hab


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2015)

Es sei denn dieser ist defekt.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Oder die Einstellung die ich glaube es sein könnte ist auf 1mbit/s gestellt.... Weißt du wie du den Gerätemanager herbekommst.?


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

SO ich hab den geräte manager offen und jetzt?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Naja.. Gut... Hilft dir aber auch nichts wenn du jetzt rein kommst weil du nicht weißt wo diese Einstellung liegt. Das sollte vorher noch jemand anders nachsehen... Bin leider nicht zuhause...

Aber du kannst mal Angaben zu deinem PC machen... Zumindest dein Betriebssystem


----------



## Fre3eman (15. Februar 2015)

bau deinen rechner ab und häng ihn direkt mit lan kabel an den router.
Wenn da das Ergbenis besser ist als mit DLAN weißt du wo der Fehler liegt...

und hier prüft man seine Internetgeschwindigkeit, nirgendwo anders....                                          Speedtest.net by Ookla - DSL Speed Test - Der Globale Breitband Geschwindigkeitstest


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Hat er doch schon oder?


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Hab windows 7 professionel 64 bit
Ne amd fx 4100
Und Ne Nvidia Gtx 770
8gb Ram


Hab da im geräte manager was interessanten gefunden undzwar: Wenn ich bei Netzwerkadapter->Realtek PCIe Gbe Family controller->erweitert->Geschwindigkeit und duplex          Es war auf 1.0Gbit/s Vollduplex
Ich habs ma auf 100 gbit/s vollduplex gemacht, hat aber am speedtest nichts geändert:/


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Hat er doch schon oder?


 Ja hab ich schon hatte da vllt höchstens nur 3 mbit/s


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Oke.. Das war genau der Eintrag den ich meinte... Aber wenns nix bringt, dann eventuell mal in der Fritzbox nachsehen welche geschwindigkeit dem Dlan zugewiesen wird


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Oke.. Das war genau der Eintrag den ich meinte... Aber wenns nix bringt, dann eventuell mal in der Fritzbox nachsehen welche geschwindigkeit dem Dlan zugewiesen wird


  Uii das kann man nachseheh? Nice das mach ich morgen gleich mal


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Wenn du nicht in die Routerconfig rein kommst muss dein vater die zugangsdaten rausrücken

Einfach im Browser die Routeradresse oben in der addressleiste eingeben...
Bei Fritzbox glaube ich:
192.168.178.1
Bin mir aber nicht sicher...Bei Telekomroutern ist es auf jeden fall:
192.168.2.1
So viel kann ich sagen. 

Es wäre gut wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte.
Das Gerätepasswort das beim konfigurieren abgefragt wird steht hinten auf dem Gerät drauf.


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Ja da muss mein vater mal die daten springen lassen xD


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Aber ich denk am router kanns nicht liegen da mein vater die vollen verbindung hat und er direkt neber dem router ist


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Das hat nichts damit zu tun... Man kann für jeden Lanport des Routers die Geschwindigkeit unabhängig von den anderen regeln. Dein Vater hängt beispielsweise an Lanport 1 und es sind die vollen 16k eingestellt.
Dein Dlan hängt beispielsweise an Lanport 2. Diesen kann man unabhänhig von Lanport 1 auf 1k stellen...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Kann man nicht, das funktioniert bei der Fritzbox so nicht.


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Kann man nicht, das funktioniert bei der Fritzbox so nicht.


 Dann erklär uns bitte mal wie das bei fritzbox geht?^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Garnicht.


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Garnicht.


Hättest du nen tipp was ich stattdessen machen sollte?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Echt? Also bei der 7390er von meinem Freund funktioniert das so... Welche hat den Schlurix?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Wenn auch direkt per Lan Kabel am Router keine 16mbit ankommen ist das Mainboard defekt oder Windows zerschossen.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wenn auch direkt per Lan Kabel am Router keine 16mbit ankommen ist das Mainboard defekt oder Windows zerschossen.


Nein... Wie gesagt das kann man im Router regeln


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Kann man nicht. Du kannst in der Fritzbox mit der Priorisierung nur den Upload beeinflussen. Bei ein paar älteren kann man vielleicht noch nen Port auf 10mbit setzen.^^


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Ich schau morgen einfach mal DANKE leute


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Schlurix schrieb:


> Ich schau morgen einfach mal DANKE leute


Jo bitte[emoji6] 

Es gibt aber auch noch laut meines Wissens ein Gast Port... Der ist auch langsamer als die anderen... Schau einfach dazu mal im internet
zB:
Fritzbox XXXX Lanport Geschwindigkeit einstellen

Oder so


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Der Gastzugang lässt den Gast ins Internet, aber nicht ins Netzwerk. Mehr nicht.

Ohne dass der PC mal direkt per Lan Kabel am Router hing bringt das ganze rumgerate nicht viel.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Doppelpost.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

War er doch schon... Hat er  schon 2 mal in früheren posts geschrieben...


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

xD augen auf beim lesen^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Du hast ihn also auch schon am Port deines Vaters hängen gehabt, idealerweise mit dem gleichen Kabel?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Da war einer schneller beim tippen als ich  

Genau das selbe wollte ich gerade auch fragen [emoji13]


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

ja ^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Das führt uns dann wieder zu Post #47.

Und es liegt nicht an der Fritzbox.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Oder deim Board kommt nicht mit der Fritzbox klar...  Hatte das mal mit nem Lanswitch .Aber das war dann der Eintrag den du im Gerätemanager umgeändert hast...


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Kanns sein dass man UMWELTBEWUSSTER Vater so einen energiesparmodus and der fritzbox angemacht hat in dem man nicht die volle leistung bekommt?


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Ich weis nicht inwievern es sowas gibt... Was ist dein Fritzboxmodell?


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht inwievern es sowas gibt... Was ist dein Fritzboxmodell?


 Wo finde ich welches modell das ist?^^


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Kann sein das es hinten drauf steht... Ansonsten den lieben Pappi fragen


----------



## Schlurix (15. Februar 2015)

Schläft schon^^


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Februar 2015)

Das steht drauf. Theoretisch müsstest du es auch auf Fritz.Box sehen. 

So einen Energiesparmodus gibts aber nicht.


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Februar 2015)

Naja... Dann entweder nachschauen oder morgen fragen


----------



## Schlurix (16. Februar 2015)

Wir haben eine Fritzbox 7490


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

Wenn du am gleichen Port und Kabel wie dein Vater nur 1mbit kriegst liegt es an deinem PC.


----------



## Schlurix (16. Februar 2015)

Mein vater ist über breitbandverbindung verbunden  und ich über dlan. Der Dlan adapter ist unten im büro an den router angeschlossen und gibt das signal über die steckdosen weiter und ich empfange es hier oben, bloß nur 1/16


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

Ja, haben wir ja schon festgestellt. Du hast gesagt du hast den PC auch schon direkt an den Port deines Vaters gehängt, mit dem gleichen Kabel, also ohne dlan dazwischen. Wenn auch dann nur 1mbit ankommt -> Mainboard oder Windows defekt.


----------



## Schlurix (16. Februar 2015)

ja an der xbox kommt ja genau so wenig an, deshalb kann es nicht am mainboard oder windows liegen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

Und die Xbox hast du auch mal direkt angeschlossen?


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2015)

Was du noch versuchen könntest:
In der FritzBox gibt es eine "Eco-Einstellung" für die LAN-Ports. Weiss nicht mehr genau wie die heisst, aber ich hatte schon Probleme damit.


----------



## Schlurix (16. Februar 2015)

Nein die nur über dlan aber die ps3 meines freundes hatte auch nur so 1mbit/s


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

Die Eco Einstellung beschränkt die GBit Ports auf 100mbit. 

Und die PS3 hing direkt per Kabel an der Fritzbox? Ohne dlan?


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Die Eco Einstellung beschränkt die GBit Ports auf 100mbit.



Das schon, aber ich hatte schon des öfteren Verbindungsprobleme wenn der Eco-Modus aktiv war


----------



## Schlurix (16. Februar 2015)

Selbst wenn es mit lan schneller wäre, gibt es dann irgend ne andere möglichkeit wenigstens konstante 10mbit/s zu bekommen? (Kein Lan bitte) Bin zu weit weg, da müsste man ein 50m Lankabel durchs haus verlegen...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

Klar, Powerlan optimieren, gibt auch spezielle Kästchen dafür, WLAN.. aber erstmal ausschließen dass es an Powerlan liegt.


----------



## Eckism (16. Februar 2015)

Ins D-Lan geht doch nen Lankabel, oder?
Tausche einfach mal die Lankabel an der Fritzbox.
Dein D-Lankabel in Vaters Lanbuchse und Vaters Lankabel in ne andere Lanbuchse.

Kann möglich sein, das nur ein Fullspeedlan (wie das richtig heißt, weiß ich nicht mehr) aktiv ist. Die "Immerschnelle Lanbuchse" hat ne andere Farbe als die anderen, ich glaube gelb.


----------



## Mayday1980 (17. Februar 2015)

bei der 7490 sind alle Ports gelb.
Man kann bei den Ports nur einstellen ob die mit 1gbit oder 100mbit arbeiten sollen und das Port 4 als Gastzugang genutzt werden soll


----------

